# Hello again



## tomtlb66 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi guys. I hope all is well, just wanted say hi and thanks again for all your posts. I just wanted to offer again if anyone wants to send me a pm and have any questions about God, the offer still stands. I did request prayer for all of you at church tonight. I hope one of you don't mind.

Have a great night and a wonderful day tomorrow.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> Hi guys. I hope all is well, just wanted say hi and thanks again for all your posts. I just wanted to offer again if anyone wants to send me a pm and have any questions about God, the offer still stands. I did request prayer for all of you at church tonight. I hope one of you don't mind.
> 
> Have a great night and a wonderful day tomorrow.



Hello, again.  Thanks for your posts.  They seem to have made for good conversation.


Would you mind if I lit some incense to Ganesh for you?


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not sure what Ganesh is. Sorry, just tellin the truth here. Again, I hope I am not making any one upset with my posts, its just me allright? Have a wonderful days guys and a great day at work. God bless, Tom


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 7, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Would you mind if I lit some incense to Ganesh for you?



Typical atheist twaddle.  Your arguments are trite so you turn civility into attacks.

@tom is being contrite, humble and polite.  You ought grant him the same grace.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 7, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Typical atheist twaddle.  Your arguments are trite so you turn civility into attacks.



Seriously.  Instead of incorporating some other religion for him, I'm going to stay true to my secular practices.  I'm going to finish a cup of coffee for tomtlb66.


----------



## earl (Oct 7, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Typical atheist twaddle.  Your arguments are trite so you turn civility into attacks.
> 
> @tom is being contrite, humble and polite.  You ought grant him the same grace.





Are you serious ?!?!? 
Tom is doing what all Christians claim their God told them to do. Mannerisms have nothing to do with it .
Typical Christian twaddle.  And in the A<A<A forum. What did you expect ? Every one to fall on their knees and repent ??


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope that I have been repsectful to all. I don't want to anger anyone, thats not my point here. I do not want any credit or praise, please, its not about me. 

I think we all can debate this issue in all manner of kindness and respect. I know I use tha word in every post that I make, but its important. I know everyones beliefs and I think they know mine. We have been mature about our posts and again, this is not about me.

I like debating things with you guys and I hope you enjoy it as well. God bless, Tom


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> I hope that I have been repsectful to all. I don't want to anger anyone, thats not my point here. I do not want any credit or praise, please, its not about me.
> 
> I think we all can debate this issue in all manner of kindness and respect. I know I use tha word in every post that I make, but its important. I know everyones beliefs and I think they know mine. We have been mature about our posts and again, this is not about me.
> 
> I like debating things with you guys and I hope you enjoy it as well. God bless, Tom



You have been respectful, Tom, and a pleasure to converse with. My point about lighting incense to Ganesh (a Hindu God) was that you don't believe in Ganesh.  Therefore my lighting of incense to Him is meaningless to you, perhaps even offensive.  What we can both agree on is the sentiment (although a bit misplaced) and for that I am thankful.  Keep up the dialogue.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Typical atheist twaddle.  Your arguments are trite so you turn civility into attacks.
> 
> @tom is being contrite, humble and polite.  You ought grant him the same grace.



His intention might have been well meaning, but it was insensitive.  What if I told you I was going to pray to Allah Hu Akkbar for you tonight?  I like Tom.  He exemplifies what a Christian, nay, a spiritual person should be.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 7, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> What if I told you I was going to pray to Allah Hu Akkbar for you tonight?



I'm cool with that.  100%.  I have a dear Muslim friend that I meet with once per quarter for lunch and an open faith dialogue.  He often leads our time together with a prayer for our meal with prayer.  The other times I do.



ambush80 said:


> I like Tom.  He exemplifies what a Christian, nay, a spiritual person should be.



Agreed.  He seems like an upstanding guy to me.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> I'm cool with that.  100%.  I have a dear Muslim friend that I meet with once per quarter for lunch and an open faith dialogue.  He often leads our time together with a prayer for our meal with prayer.  The other times I do.




You best keep that info right here and not let it get out a few forums up.  (I won't tell APoint)


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would not find that offensive. If I was insensitive with any remarks please forgive me. I am not trying to do that. If there is anything that I post here that offends anyone, please, again forgive me. I would never do that.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 7, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> You best keep that info right here and not let it get out a few forums up.  (I won't tell APoint)



That's why I am here.  I am a Christ follower, but frankly I get along with non-Christians better than a lot of his 'religious' followers.

Maybe because I spent most of my life without God, this story of Levi's (Matthew's) calling by Christ has taken special meaning to me:   Mark2:15-17  

While Jesus was having dinner at Levi's house, many tax collectors and "sinners" were eating with him and his disciples, for there were many who followed him. When the teachers of the law who were Pharisees saw him eating with the "sinners" and tax collectors, they asked his disciples: "Why does he eat with tax collectors and 'sinners'?" On hearing this, Jesus said to them, "It is not the healthy who need a doctor, but the sick. I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners."

So thanks for not outing me to the 'religious' folks for hanging with 'sinners'.   I owe ya a cold one.


----------



## TTom (Oct 7, 2010)

tomtlb66

from all I have seen from you you do your Christ proud.

You post questions with respect and humility, and generally behave far better than I do.

I think that your not taking offense at the incense to Ganesh thing countermands Ambushes claim that your prayer was insensitive.

You don't see the offense if someone else did the same to you (praying for you to a god you don't believe in) so why would you have offense in your heart when you said your prayer?

You're one of a few who I would be very inclined to believe when they started off a statement with "No offense intended..."


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I will not take offense to any remarks made. At first if the emotion arises inside of me , I will hold it captive. My goal is to inspire, to let people see a wonderful loving God. I consider myself no greater than anyone else in this world, for I know who I was and who I am now.

I do give all credit to God, for without Him I am nothing.
I see what He has done for me and what He is doing for me.

I know I am sinner, I truly understand that, and I will never judge anyone. I know God exists and loves us all.
I just like sharing what He has done for me, and maybe, if someone wants to take that step, I can encourage them. It is well worth it. Thanks to all who has posted, I hope everyone has gotten something positive from all these posts. Tom


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> That's why I am here.  I am a Christ follower, but frankly I get along with non-Christians better than a lot of his 'religious' followers.
> 
> Maybe because I spent most of my life without God, this story of Levi's (Matthew's) calling by Christ has taken special meaning to me:   Mark2:15-17
> 
> ...




That's kind of what draws me into passing conversation when I hear people talking about un-consumed burning bushes and talking snakes.  I just have to jump in and ask: "Are you serious?"


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

TTom said:


> tomtlb66
> 
> from all I have seen from you you do your Christ proud.
> 
> ...



TTom, 

People praying for me doesn't bother me that much, but it does bother me a little.  I feel like sometimes (and this depends on the person) that they're doing it to feel superior or out of pity.  Both unfriendly positions. I don't gather that from our friend here.....maybe a little pity, which I can easily overlook since I understand where he is coming from; having the Good News and all.

Would even the most open minded Christian be grateful if a Satanist offered to perform some incantation or some animal sacrifice to their well being?

I regard his or a Satanist's or a Buddhist's or a Wiccan's prayers the same.  It's the thought that counts.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 7, 2010)

First off, let me say I am sorry if I went against your wishes. I never intended anything like that. I apologize, thats not my intention. I think you have stated you posts in the manner that is acceptable to everyone. Again, I am sorry. Tom


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> First off, let me say I am sorry if I went against your wishes. I never intended anything like that. I apologize, thats not my intention. I think you have stated you posts in the manner that is acceptable to everyone. Again, I am sorry. Tom




No need to be apologetic, Tom.    You are welcome to pray or ring a chime or slaughter a goat for me if it makes you feel better.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 7, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> No need to be apologetic, Tom.    You are welcome to pray or ring a chime or slaughter a goat for me if it makes you feel better.



Come on now.  You go too far.  Tom seems like a genuine guy.  Do you really feel like your "... or ring a chime or slaughter a goat for me if it makes you feel better." comment is above reproach?

Don't bother to answer that one out loud.  Just think about it.  

People of differing views should be able to have a civil, cordial discussion without personal attacks or .

Tom - you are a stand-up guy in my book.    Kudos to you for continuing to rise above that ugliness.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 8, 2010)

I understand where he comes from with his point of view. I really don't think he was being hateful though. Ambush80, your comments are your comments. I do not take them in a hurtful manner. Is that understood? I will accept them as as just comments. Thats all, I will do this for you, I will not slaughter a goat for you, but I will eat some good ol fashion bar-b-que for you in your honor, hows that?

Your still my friend on this post, I enjoy posting with you. Lets keep the dialogue going in a positive and respectful manner, agreed?

If I post something out of order please let me know, and I will do the same. You have to admit though, the bar-b-que joke was pretty good though huh?


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 8, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> I understand where he comes from with his point of view. I really don't think he was being hateful though. Ambush80, your comments are your comments. I do not take them in a hurtful manner. Is that understood? I will accept them as as just comments. Thats all, I will do this for you, I will not slaughter a goat for you, but I will eat some good ol fashion bar-b-que for you in your honor, hows that?
> 
> Your still my friend on this post, I enjoy posting with you. Lets keep the dialogue going in a positive and respectful manner, agreed?
> 
> If I post something out of order please let me know, and I will do the same. You have to admit though, the bar-b-que joke was pretty good though huh?



Just had some ribs myself.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 8, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Come on now.  You go too far.  Tom seems like a genuine guy.  Do you really feel like your "... or ring a chime or slaughter a goat for me if it makes you feel better." comment is above reproach?
> 
> Don't bother to answer that one out loud.  Just think about it.
> 
> ...



Actually, no.  I made that statement with the utmost sincerity.  You realize that there are people that actually do those things as part of their religious practice?  Do you think they are silly?


----------

